# First TT



## RobMcC (Oct 21, 2021)

So after 20 years of Mazda MX5 ownership I’ve decided a change is as good as a rest and bought a TT Mk3, one owner, 8000 miles and I love it. Have had some issues with the dealer, it’s an approved used Audi, but that hasn’t detracted from what is an amazing car. Looking forward to some road trips and getting to know it. I’m in the Scottish Borders…..Rob


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## Jay225 (Sep 21, 2021)

Welcome Rob,,,
some amazing driving to be had up your way,,,


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Rob, Welcome to the TTF.
Hoggy.


----------



## northwood (Apr 14, 2021)

Hi Rob Hope the TT is living up to expectations! I have recently moved to the Scottish Borders and so am looking for a garage to service my Mk1 TT. I doubt you've had any need as yet, but just wondered if you knew of any good local garages? Or bad ones to avoid?? Many thanks John


----------



## Molinos (May 19, 2021)

Hi Rob, Welcome


----------



## DraymondRT (May 17, 2021)

Nice new ride! Welcome


----------

